# Self Defense for prepping



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the most important thing a guy can have after knowledge is being able to defend himself with his/her own hands , I'm wondering how many of you practice any kind of martial arts? and how may of you are thinking "I'll Go ALL raMbo IF sOmeoNe cOmeS at Me bRo" lol 
I did got into it a bit late , but I do practice Brazilian Jiu Jitsu since last year and man its the best thing I have done , the first training was like eye opener , I couldn't do shit (although since I have my woodsmans strength I still managed to choke guys , tear my friends muscle etc but that doesnt have to do with skill , just pure muscle which doesnt help 95% of the time when going against skill and technique) I have been in quite a few scrambles and street fights in my younger days , although pulling guard wouldn't help lol some of the stuff would help , I do plan to learn striking as well , after I get used to BJJ I am thinking to go muay thai later.
Plus it helps with mental stuff , right before yesterdays session I almost attacked the taxi driver with the shit he did but I did stay calm didn't say 1 word ,although so angry probably steam was coming from my ears , but I saved it for the mat and when I was done training I was full with dopamine , happy as a baby 
So how do you prep?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ya life long martial artist. I’ve done a number of MAs, but most recently BJJ, for 6-7 years, and it’s great, very practical, but not great against multiple attackers. I think a good standing game is important too..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm tending to go with axe handle or baseball bat. I've seen what can be done with a 36" hard wood baton


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Trihonda said:


> Ya life long martial artist. I’ve done a number of MAs, but most recently BJJ, for 6-7 years, and it’s great, very practical, but not great against multiple attackers. I think a good standing game is important too..


Of course , every style has its pros and cons , thats why you need to learn a few.
What I like about bjj is that its the only sport for ground game , yer there is judo , wrestling etc but bjj checks the most boxes on the ground , but the last thing I'd want is doing bjj against 3 guys in the street


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> I'm tending to go with axe handle or baseball bat. I've seen what can be done with a 36" hard wood baton


You can't have a bat everywhere you go , there are billion and one situations where you are bare handed in this life


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

chemikle said:


> You can't have a bat everywhere you go , there are billion and one situations where you are bare handed in this life


Now that's where you are wrong. Even courthouses and airlines allow folks that need a cane to walk carry one in these places. That also goes for a leather coin purse that can hold 18 to 20 dollars in quarters.

Think out side the box


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been working on backing up fast. Gives more time to get the gun out. Also the bat under the seat and knife in pocket. Hoping my old wrestling skills will kick in. 

My days of standing toe to toe or wrestling on the ground with somebody else are over. Figure I screwed up if things get that close.


----------

